# Hoyt K50 Contingency



## robbyreneeward (Jul 4, 2010)

Good for them. Just don't know how many open pros are left shooting Hoyt since the recent exodus 


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

how many open pros are going to buy a Hoyt and move. normally the same pro's win the open pro class so why not move if your one of the guys that don't win.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

No offense meant to any of those guys but if they are not winning in the Pro class-they probably won't be winning in the Known.. There are some very good shooters in the K classes and with more money there will be more coming for it.. JMO.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

And whts crazy about this is it seems you need NOT be an actual factory hoyt shooter...just every joe bagadoughnuts can take his share of $5G if hes shooting a hoyt...with the growth of Known classes i bet alot of people will be dumping there brand bow now for a hoyt..i mean why not.....its proven fact its the man behind the bow..

So if i was in K50 and nooooooo one else offered any contingency, why would you NOT.
I mean, i know you will still see the guys under contract that are PRO shooters outside of 3D now trying to make there mark in known distance 3d...but every above average shooter thats out there not under contract.....then why not!


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

I see Jesse Broadwater is going to join the k50 guys this year.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Cool, There are some freaking awesome shooters just like Jesse broadwater that with this kind of money showing up will be coming to the asa now. I can't wait to stand on the practice ranges with more of the best the world has to offer.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

BowHuntnKY said:


> And whts crazy about this is it seems you need NOT be an actual factory hoyt shooter...just every joe bagadoughnuts can take his share of $5G if hes shooting a hoyt...with the growth of Known classes i bet alot of people will be dumping there brand bow now for a hoyt..i mean why not.....its proven fact its the man behind the bow..
> 
> So if i was in K50 and nooooooo one else offered any contingency, why would you NOT.
> I mean, i know you will still see the guys under contract that are PRO shooters outside of 3D now trying to make there mark in known distance 3d...but every above average shooter thats out there not under contract.....then why not!


That's exactly what I'm saying. That class will be bigger than Open Pro this year.


----------



## NC8point (Oct 5, 2012)

This is great that Hoyt is doing this. Does anyone know if Matthews, Hoyt or PSE pays contingency for Senior Pro if you aren't on staff?


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Huntin Hard said:


> I see Jesse Broadwater is going to join the k50 guys this year.


I have a feeling he will be getting a lot of checks this year


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

KimberTac1911 said:


> I have a feeling he will be getting a lot of checks this year


Part of me says yes, part of me says I don't know because I've shot with some of them guys and damn can they straight pound them 12's.


----------



## robbyreneeward (Jul 4, 2010)

Huntin Hard said:


> Part of me says yes, part of me says I don't know because I've shot with some of them guys and damn can they straight pound them 12's.


I say it will be a learning experience for him. Shooting Asa is not like shooting at an orange dot you can see at Redding. Not sure how well he can aim at something he can't see. Not saying he won't do well but my instincts say he doesn't just come in and dominate. 


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

robbyreneeward said:


> I say it will be a learning experience for him. Shooting Asa is not like shooting at an orange dot you can see at Redding. Not sure how well he can aim at something he can't see. Not saying he won't do well but my instincts say he doesn't just come in and dominate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


I think the same thing but then again it's Jesse Broadwater we are talking about.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Good for Hoyt.


----------



## allxs (Mar 10, 2005)

sagecreek said:


> Good for Hoyt.


good for ASA!


----------



## Mark1976 (Apr 12, 2012)

Good for Archery!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

This just speculation. ....but I think it has more to do with them losing a lot of their top shooters.....it is great for those that shoot the k50 cclass..-good luck to them all...


----------



## Mark1976 (Apr 12, 2012)

bhtr3d said:


> This just speculation. ....but I think it has more to do with them losing a lot of their top shooters.....it is great for those that shoot the k50 cclass..-good luck to them all...


I don't believe so. This was being talked about last year. Just wasn't set in stone until now. Axcel/TruBall is now offering up some good money for K50 and they didn't lose anyone that I know of! They are just trying to promote archery. It's going to be interesting either way!!!


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

They lost cara. And if rumors of reo going to elite, he might as well.


----------



## Stringster (Aug 12, 2014)

Doesnt look like Jesse is going anywhere lol I know hoyt and truball did some contingency stuff not really sure who else?


----------



## longdraw31 (Dec 19, 2009)

Why is this good for archery???? 3D archery was built on judging yardage and shooting under hunting conditions. Now we have money pouring in to promote maybe 10 hotshot Pro shooters that can't compete toe to toe with the real pro's. Seems these companies could make better use of there money promoting the 100's of shooters out there all ready that are using there product and getting nothing. Look at the guys in the Hunter classes. They get nothing. Looks like they are trying to make 3D archery a spot shoot instead of what it is suppose to be to promote a few Hoyt spot shooters. When they come and beat Levi, Chance and the boys, then I will look up to them. They will get no respect from me at all for sandbagging in another class. Your name says PRO, go shoot with the Pro's and when u win,then let Hoyt and truball pay u the big bucks u deserve. I suppose the ASA will be having now a shootdown for K50 that I hardly want to watch. I already know u can shoot a dot at 50 yards with a rangefinder in hand. Lets get back to real archery.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Have you watched a K50 shootdown? I watched the one in Kentucky. I was like "yawn". Not real exciting at all. Like watching paint dry.


----------



## psehoghunter (Aug 13, 2013)

longdraw31 said:


> Why is this good for archery???? 3D archery was built on judging yardage and shooting under hunting conditions. Now we have money pouring in to promote maybe 10 hotshot Pro shooters that can't compete toe to toe with the real pro's. Seems these companies could make better use of there money promoting the 100's of shooters out there all ready that are using there product and getting nothing. Look at the guys in the Hunter classes. They get nothing. Looks like they are trying to make 3D archery a spot shoot instead of what it is suppose to be to promote a few Hoyt spot shooters. When they come and beat Levi, Chance and the boys, then I will look up to them. They will get no respect from me at all for sandbagging in another class. Your name says PRO, go shoot with the Pro's and when u win,then let Hoyt and truball pay u the big bucks u deserve. I suppose the ASA will be having now a shootdown for K50 that I hardly want to watch. I already know u can shoot a dot at 50 yards with a rangefinder in hand. Lets get back to real archery.


 pro=judge imo



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

BowHuntnKY said:


> And whts crazy about this is it seems you need NOT be an actual factory hoyt shooter...just every joe bagadoughnuts can take his share of $5G if hes shooting a hoyt...with the growth of Known classes i bet alot of people will be dumping there brand bow now for a hoyt..i mean why not.....its proven fact its the man behind the bow..
> 
> So if i was in K50 and nooooooo one else offered any contingency, why would you NOT.
> I mean, i know you will still see the guys under contract that are PRO shooters outside of 3D now trying to make there mark in known distance 3d...but every above average shooter thats out there not under contract.....then why not!


Scott - most contingency works this way. You don't need to be under contract, just win with that particular equipment and you are cashing a check.


----------



## msuwxguy (Mar 20, 2012)

The ones getting bent out of shape over "pros" shooting the known classes are the ones who can hit a dot at 50 yards anyways; known or unknown. Its good for the sport. Known distance is the future of archery. Just like the game of football has changed over the last 20 years, archery will do the same. Stay in unknown classes if you like and grow that side of the sport instead of bashing others who want to join in and make the overall experience better. From kids shooting toy bows to seniors giving it everything they have, we are all in the same family.


----------



## psehoghunter (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm sure that they can hit a dot at 50....maybe not as many times  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## n2bows (May 21, 2002)

3D archery has NOT been about hunting in a VERY long time!!!!!!!! But, if YOU do not like know yardage, DO NOT SHOOT IT! I for one, am very happy to see companies starting to promote the classes that are ACTUALLY GROWING!! 



longdraw31 said:


> Why is this good for archery???? 3D archery was built on judging yardage and shooting under hunting conditions. Now we have money pouring in to promote maybe 10 hotshot Pro shooters that can't compete toe to toe with the real pro's. Seems these companies could make better use of there money promoting the 100's of shooters out there all ready that are using there product and getting nothing. Look at the guys in the Hunter classes. They get nothing. Looks like they are trying to make 3D archery a spot shoot instead of what it is suppose to be to promote a few Hoyt spot shooters. When they come and beat Levi, Chance and the boys, then I will look up to them. They will get no respect from me at all for sandbagging in another class. Your name says PRO, go shoot with the Pro's and when u win,then let Hoyt and truball pay u the big bucks u deserve. I suppose the ASA will be having now a shootdown for K50 that I hardly want to watch. I already know u can shoot a dot at 50 yards with a rangefinder in hand. Lets get back to real archery.


----------



## n2bows (May 21, 2002)

Exactly!!



msuwxguy said:


> The ones getting bent out of shape over "pros" shooting the known classes are the ones who can hit a dot at 50 yards anyways; known or unknown. Its good for the sport. Known distance is the future of archery. Just like the game of football has changed over the last 20 years, archery will do the same. Stay in unknown classes if you like and grow that side of the sport instead of bashing others who want to join in and make the overall experience better. From kids shooting toy bows to seniors giving it everything they have, we are all in the same family.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

sagecreek said:


> Have you watched a K50 shootdown? I watched the one in Kentucky. I was like "yawn". Not real exciting at all. Like watching paint dry.


Whats different about the regualr pro shoot down? You get a high watching them judge the yardage prior to the shootoff? I mean in all reality im sure they know the distance as well, to the the 1/2yd....so basically its all about making the shot.


----------

